# Float Tube fun



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Took the float tube out on a local Columbus quarry lake this morning and the hotter it got the hotter the fishing got. Lost track of how many I caught. Most where around 12" , the two biggest 16" & 18" are in the photos. All caught on a whacky rigged stick worm-green pumpkin.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice to see I am not the only one in Ohio fishing from a tube!


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

I fish from tubes, caught 23 on Saturday , fished with a partner on Sunday on the cheat river caught 53 , fluke g


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I too am an ohio float tuber


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm really enjoying using it , great for ponds and small lakes as long as it's not to windy.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I will take mine any where don't care how big or small the body of water is! Nothing like fishing out of a recliner all day! Haha. Didn't realize there were so many fishing out of float tubes! Awesome to see!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I will take mine any where don't care how big or small the body of water is! Nothing like fishing out of a recliner all day! Haha. Didn't realize there were so many fishing out of float tubes! Awesome to see!


You take them in river's? I tried taking mine in the scioto a few times, sort of a pain in the ass.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

My fishing buddies and i talk about it quite a bit that float tube fishing forces you to fish every inch of water that you kick along since you cannot spot jump easily. Always amazed at how successful we do because we find fish holding in places we would never try in a boat or from the bank. We have found schools of bluegills 100 yards off the bank and 8 ft down where boats would just drive by bank fisherman cant cast. This spring at Brookville we were pullinf up limits of walleyes as guys in lunds were trolling past telling us how slow the bite was. If the fishing seems tough get in the tube and fish every inch of water!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Haven't tried it in a river! Usually just wade fish them. Yeah it does teach you to be patient when fishing out of them! Usually is a good thing! Two buddies and I went to AEP lands Sunday for the day! Did pretty good, one buddy caught a six pound largemouth and the other caught one almost 3 pounds, and we caught a bunch of small ones!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Took the belly boat out again this morning and was catching them on everything; wacky rigs, xraps, tubes. All in deep water. Nothing to big, but I lost one on a knot failure that caused me to use more than a few explitives. Felt like a giant.
I'll say this fishing in a float tube in windy conditions is easier than fishing in a yak.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Definitely easier than fishing out of a yak in the wind! I just love that you can still move and not have to put your rod down to do it! Glad to hear you had a good day fishing!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

fishwhacker said:


> My fishing buddies and i talk about it quite a bit that float tube fishing forces you to fish every inch of water that you kick along since you cannot spot jump easily. Always amazed at how successful we do because we find fish holding in places we would never try in a boat or from the bank. We have found schools of bluegills 100 yards off the bank and 8 ft down where boats would just drive by bank fisherman cant cast. This spring at Brookville we were pullinf up limits of walleyes as guys in lunds were trolling past telling us how slow the bite was. If the fishing seems tough get in the tube and fish every inch of water!


I went out again this morning and it occurred to me that the float tube has made me a much better deeper water bass fisherman. While everyone else in the kayaks and boats where pounding shore all morning with little to show for it , I spent most of the morning concintraiting on a hump in deeper water and put a hurt on em.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm ignorant about this type of fishing, when you say a hump in deeper water, do you have electronics or just a really good memory from being on a larger craft?.
I don't have any electronics and always feel like I'm aimlessly wandering (in kayak). I can't imagine a float tube with electronics but maybe it exists?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

A friend of mine showed me how to bass fish in a pond many moons ago. Shortly thereafter I bought a belly boat. Those were the days! Nothing like getting towed around by a LM or having it wrap around your legs... 
You are also correct, it forces you to inspect every piece of likely cover. It really showed me how fish use pockets and points. The good ole days. It was a lot easier (and cheaper) than the boat I own now.

Sorry to get off topic there... Nice fish, thanks for the walk down memory lane.
Al


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Workingman said:


> I'm ignorant about this type of fishing, when you say a hump in deeper water, do you have electronics or just a really good memory from being on a larger craft?.
> I don't have any electronics and always feel like I'm aimlessly wandering (in kayak). I can't imagine a float tube with electronics but maybe it exists?


Yes I have electronics on my float tube and my kayak it's a Garmin Stryker 4+ and it can make its own underwater maps. I connect it to my float tube via a mount I bought on fishfindermounts.com.

Honestly though if your fishing water clear enough you don't need electronics. If your going out away from shore cant see bottom , and then all the sudden you can see bottom again, that's a good indication it's some sort of structure (Like a hump, ledge or a ridge) and its probably holding bass. That's one of the great things about fishing quarries, they are generally so clear you can see 15'-20' down from your Tube or Yak.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks, I really need to look into getting a simple unit for my kayak! Of course then my excuse would be gone!!!!


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

My brother in law also has a fishfinder on his and if you bottom bouncing a jig you know when your hitting bottom and suddenly lose contact or your line is slack. Best part about the finder we have found for eye fishing is you can figure out what depth your in and stay on that depth


----------



## Mover (Apr 26, 2017)

Where can you get the float tubes and how much do they run?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Mover said:


> Where can you get the float tubes and how much do they run?


Cabelas in Columbus has a few good models between $100-$200, that's where I bought mine at. Its a Classic Accessories Togiak Float Tube ($170). They also sell accessories like fins designed for float tubes (a must), and rod holders. Though I built my own rod holder setup utilizing PVC pipes, which honestly I think is way better than anything you can buy on market (The attached picture from Youtube is what I based my design off of.








Also, and this is completely personal preference , but even on hot days Id recommend wearing a light pair of waders when you float tube if you plan on Tubing for 4 hrs +. Even on a hot day submerging your skin underwater for long periods of time can lead to issues.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have the Cumberland model made by classic accessories, I ordered mine online from Walmart. With that and the flippers to propel it I spent a little over $200.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Keep an eye on ebay as well, think i got both my tubes for under 120 and fins for about 30. I agree on the waders reply, ive been too close to snakes and snapping turtles to not wear them although im sure my neoprene waders wouldnt protect much from a snapping turtle.


----------



## Sappy (Feb 10, 2008)

Mine is a Togiak bought from Cabelas. Fish finds


Mine is a Togiak bought from Cabelas. Fishfinder is hummingbird 110 the mount is made from PVC and attached with a belt


----------



## Sappy (Feb 10, 2008)

Pic attached


----------



## Mover (Apr 26, 2017)

Sappy said:


> Pic attached


Where are you?


----------



## Sappy (Feb 10, 2008)

Those were caught at Brookville in Indiana


----------

